# looking for parts for older sears jointer



## reddenn55 (Mar 6, 2012)

bought a older craftsman 6 1/8 jointer-planer model 113.206932 need the spring and bushing for the guard sears no longer carries these parts. does anyone have these parts they might be willing to part with? Or any place where I might locate them?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There pretty simple parts, have to checked in your local hardware store, Lowes of HD.
They all sell bushings and springs.
Find a bushing that's close and any machine shop can turn it to size.


----------



## reddenn55 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks joe for the info but the spring is not the kind of spring that you might be thinking of you would have to see the parts diagram to understand what i need but i will take a look at lowes they might have what i need


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look in the fastner area. Both items are there.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go to the bottom of this page--click on 'woodworking talk' there are a lot of vintage tool people there.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't find the list that I thought that I had right now, but the first three digits of a Sears/Craftsman model number identify the manufacturer, so you may also want to search something like "craftsman model i.d.", or whatever, and identify the manufacturer, which may give you some additional search parameters. Having an idea though of what you are looking for, I agree with the idea of checking the bins at your local "mom and pop" hardware store; I would guess that the odds are pretty good of not coming home empty handed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have Two older jointers, Porta Cable and a Delta and I took a closer look at them today. Both just had a simple spring, both both also has cast iron tables with no bushing.


----------

